# Just a Chick Picture



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

This little cutie was so happy to just be sitting in my hand this morning.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Aww, so cute. You are such an enabler!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

They are some of the heartiest most friendly chicks I've had! 6 were shipped, took 2 days, and no grow-gel in the box. They jumped out of the shipping box and started eating and drinking without direction.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Here they are at a week. They are even trying to forage on my hearth, haha!!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Here's some info on them, I copied it from online so I didn't need to re-type:

The Lemon Cuckoo Neiderrheiner chicken is a wonderful duel purpose breed from the lower Rhine region of Germany. The hens are prolific layers of large pink tinted eggs. The roosters grow quickly sometime reaching 10 pounds and produce a nice carcass at 4 to 5 months of age. The personalities of these birds can't be beat. They are friendly and social.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

This is what they are supposed to look like when they are older:


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oooooo, very nice! Loving the photos too! They look like they're going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I think they will be. I'm loving the extra large breeds. My feed bill wont though!!!!! The amount of feed these and the Beilfelders go through as CRAZY!!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh they are NICE! They almost look like a creole Orpington mixed with an EO, and have the same personalities. I love different breed likes that but they're so hard to find!

I feel you on the giant breed woes, as well, Heidi!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

They were hard to find...but well worth the search!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh I know with the heavy breeds! I love them too but whew! They're like feeding a hippo! We purposely started this farm with laying breeds and dual purpose breeds that were still on the lighter side. Turns out few people in New England appreciate a feed efficient layer. They just want a big, super friendly bird that will bulldoze their way through winter. But man... seeing the difference in how much they eat compared to the layers could make me cry! Thank God they forage in the warmer months or we'd be bankrupt. 

We love working with weird and unusual breeds too. You just never know when you're going to find a gem. Looking forward to seeing yours feather out.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Where did you end up getting them?! They're precious!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Very pretty. I don't think I have ever seen those before


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Uberchic Ranch


----------

